# LYFT passenger app question



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

Can a rider tip in the app during a ride?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

The tip option appears when the ride is completed. You can hand the driver cash during the ride.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Atavar said:


> You can hand the driver cash during the ride.


Wow... this is possible?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

4848 said:


> Can a rider tip in the app during a ride?


I know the Uber app allows you to. I don't know about Lyft though.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Schmanthony said:


> Wow... this is possible?


Lyft and Uber drivers love cash tips.


----------



## SGorgonio760 (Jun 1, 2020)

Atavar said:


> Lyft and Uber drivers love cash tips.


They do, yes absolutely. I love cash gratuity.


----------

